
“The Scream” and the secret of the white spots - okket
http://www.desy.de/news/news_search/index_eng.html?openDirectAnchor=1090&two_columns=0
======
Jaruzel
I'm no art guy, so today I learned (via this article) that there is in fact
four versions of The Scream.

Comparison here: [http://i.imgur.com/0UN1I.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/0UN1I.jpg)

